# TOC aster motor pacer stayer steher gangmaker derny project



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is a really neat project im getting ready to embark on.  Im planning on building a motor pacer based on pictures and using this gorgeous ASTER 3 1/4 hp motor.




















This is the motor orient used to build the earliest of american mass produced made motorcycles.............they were also used as powerplants for pacing bikes


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

more pictures.........so much uniqueness on this motor,horizontal cases......in bronze......rippled fins....in copper......every bit of hardware is unique to this thing and i am incredibly honored to have been given the opportunity to be the custodian of such a rare and important motor.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

Kool man.....


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

more pictures


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

I wanted to give a huge internerd hug to stig........you are a absolute gentleman......

*Please post any pics of turn of the century pacers*,this was a crazy beast and they rarely look like each other,i will be following either a bike or using several details from several to make this pacer



 this is an aster motored rig



  this was de dion power







 i think this is de dion power



 this is a later pacer,notice now they are one man and a roller mechanism is employed in case of "touchdown"..............there were alot of bad accidents before the roller bar came into use



 this looks de dion to me



 this looks like the plan for the henshaw/hendee,i dont see a coil or batteries


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

Great stuff Mark.
Can't wait to hear it roar!


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

hey giovanni.......you can call me mark but stan on thursdays........thanks


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh no!
I thought you were Mark?


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

Some ASTER info


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

nope but stan on thursday


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 30, 2013)

again the later pacer or "derny"



 steam pacer!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 31, 2013)

Sometimes when you obtain something incredibly rare and focus incredibly hard............seemingly miracles can and often do happen.........yes im bragging.........i owned this motor 24 hrs and had been told the carburator is incredibly hard to find...........like it could take yrs to find.........less than 48 hrs later i had found the correct carb thru a bit of chance following a different lead...........and was given the opportunity to own it........and i took the offer


   please feel free to post any information,leads,critique..........i have thick skin and i want to build this bike right


----------



## bud poe (Nov 3, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> Sometimes when you obtain something incredibly rare and focus incredibly hard............seemingly miracles can and often do happen.........yes im bragging.........i owned this motor 24 hrs and had been told the carburator is incredibly hard to find...........like it could take yrs to find.........less than 48 hrs later i had found the correct carb thru a bit of chance following a different lead...........and was given the opportunity to own it........and i took the offer
> 
> 
> please feel free to post any information,leads,critique..........i have thick skin and i want to build this bike right




This is an ambitious build but if anyone can pull it off it's Adam...

What an incredible moment in history, anyone interested in "motor pacing" should check out the book "life in the slipstream: The story of Bobby Walthour Sr.".  Can't recall the author right now but it's on Amazon.  An amazing account of an often overlooked period of cycle racing lore.  Talk about dare-devils....

Can't wait to see the pacer come together!


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

*Nice!*

Love the details of all things old.  Those wavy brass fins are super cool.  Keep posting the progress!  Love  it!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks for all the input guys! im juggling about a million projects right now and that seems to be my pattern of madness/fruition.......heres a bit of info i was told recently on my information quest.........the term "derny" is as im told actually meant for a training pacer


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2013)

this isnt really related to my build but what a great little video and neat to see what was going on in 1950

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/old-motor-cycles/query/Buchet


----------



## bud poe (Nov 9, 2013)

What a neat video!

Here's a link to the Walthour book I mentioned earlier...

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Slipstre...056340&sr=1-1&keywords=life+in+the+slipstream


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

does anyone have a good way to blow up this picture enough to clearly count the spokes on this beast? everytime i do i come up with 44 spokes.......unheard of but these were very unorthodox beasts......as always any help greatly appreciated


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

on the subject of unorthodox..........pisspoor pics of the 1899 herring pacer and mobike/motocycle











and another from 1899 charles jarrott......its unclear whether he built this or had it built





heres the common de dion motor...........if you find one you best contact me


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 11, 2013)

i dont think this is pacer.......but its plenty interesting


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 12, 2013)

this could be in your collection Adam,,,
1907-8 Marsh Metz orig paint run n rides


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like another Waltham Watch Company made badge.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 12, 2013)

stig! pm sent

giovanni i thought you would be tickled by the electric tandem.....eh you probably alreaddy saw that pic before


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 15, 2013)

new day new pics.........these have never been on the internerd before

orient aster motored pacers and very early stayer bikes,notice the front wheel varied in size


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> stig! pm sent
> 
> giovanni i thought you would be tickled by the electric tandem.....eh you probably alreaddy saw that pic before




Yes! I love that bike!
What is old is new, again.
I like the way they mounted the motor under the frame.
Today's lithium batteries would fit inside one of the original battery cases.
This mid-frame motor design is still considered to be the best one.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been designing an electric bicycle for about ten years and will post it after I build it.
The frame will be made out of ultra lightweight all metal alulight aluminum foam panels.
It will also have a Ducati inspired single-sided swingarm.
I'm planing to use Astroflight brushless DC motors, mid frame.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 15, 2013)

neat......i have seen one of the electric rear hub bikes and holy crap was it fast


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

The problem with wheel hub motors is that there is a lot of weight punishing the wheel and rider. The motor has to be internally geared and this is a big compromise.
Mid-motor with toothed belt drive is superior and less maintenance and quieter.
Again, what is old is new.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 16, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Looks like another Waltham Watch Company made badge.




O'Hara Dial Co. They also made badges for Orient as well as watch dials for Waltham Watch Co. They also made enamel advertising items, gas and water meter faces, club/organization/fraternity pins. The building is still standing but derelict unfortunately.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 16, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The problem with wheel hub motors is that there is a lot of weight punishing the wheel and rider. The motor has to be internally geared and this is a big compromise.
> Mid-motor with toothed belt drive is superior and less maintenance and quieter.
> Again, what is old is new.





http://www.core77.com/blog/transpor...wered_bicycle_wheels_are_on_the_way_25776.asp


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 16, 2013)

There is an American version of this, too.
This is the best hub motor version but it still has limitations.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 16, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> new day new pics.........these have never been on the internerd before
> 
> orient aster motored pacers and very early stayer bikes,notice the front wheel varied in size
> 
> ...




3rd picture down is Harry Elkes on his Iver Johnson in case you're wondering.  I have another picture of him on the same bike.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 16, 2013)

yes! please post the pics my man


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 19, 2013)

OK …….. here's "Elkes" on his Iver Johnson Stayer Pacing bike.

I do know where there is a real Iver Johnson Stayer in a collection.  Guy won't part with it.
It's a bit different that this machine though …. It's about 1898 - 1903 era
This is a good picture of Elkes on his Iver Johnson..






If you compare this to the "Eagle" that sold at Copake recently, you'll see why I'm sure that
the Eagle was a pacing bike.  I have several pics like this Stayer that are all the same.
Straight fork, same size front wheel basically etc etc … All pacing ..


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/magazines/1900s/la-vie-au-grand-air/


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2013)

gorgeous pics and info! thank you!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2013)

a short of harry elkes death

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...=nJc-AAAAIBAJ&sjid=JVoMAAAAIBAJ&pg=3339,39623

slightly macabre but i think interesting

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_professional_cyclists_who_died_during_a_race

another short on elkes





s'more elkes


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2013)

*a ghostly vision brunier rolling a 117 kilometers to the motorcycle behind eheure*


----------



## bud poe (Nov 22, 2013)

The Elkes' deadly wreck is described in the Walthour book (Life in the Slipstream).  Thanks to everyone for contributing these images and links, great thread!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 22, 2013)

I know Elkes rode an Orient at one time. I wonder if that was what he was riding when he was killed ?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 22, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> new day new pics.........these have never been on the internerd before
> 
> orient aster motored pacers and very early stayer bikes,notice the front wheel varied in size
> 
> ...




Jimmy "Midget" Michael is the little guy in the last pic.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks for your input!!!

jimmy is the little guy i think


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 22, 2013)

great stayer bike Louis Darragon





another  George Leander


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 23, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> great stayer bike Louis Darragon
> 
> View attachment 124297
> 
> ...





If you like the curved down tube bikes, here's another one …( I believe this is Didier )
He rode one with a curved seat tube too )


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 23, 2013)

great pic!

on this bike i couldnt quite understand why the tube was bent since its so far away from the fork but maybe he flipped the forks or used different forks at one time?


----------



## bud poe (Nov 29, 2013)

Louis Darragon behind his pacer circa 1904 (from the Buck Peacock collection)


----------



## bud poe (Nov 29, 2013)

Thaddeus Robl behind his tandem pacer (courtesy of Andrew Ritchie)


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 30, 2013)

bud poe said:


> View attachment 125024
> Thaddeus Robl behind his tandem pacer (courtesy of Andrew Ritchie)




Robl is one of my favorites.  How about my Robl bike as a tribute to him! About 1900 - 1902 ...
Robl rode a Brennabor, an Afficke and a Corona.  I believe there is one other that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 30, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> Robl is one of my favorites.  How about my Robl bike as a tribute to him! About 1900 - 1902 ...
> Robl rode a Brennabor, an Afficke and a Corona.  I believe there is one other that I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> View attachment 125032View attachment 125033




Wow, great tribute bike!  What did you use for the bar tape?  Is that a repop chainwheel?  

I don't know much about Robl yet but he is mentioned and pictured in the Walthour book.  This book is a wealth of knowledge and photos, most of which I will be posting in this thread (the photos)...


----------



## bud poe (Nov 30, 2013)

Charles "mile-a-minute" Murphy being paced 
by a steam locomotive in 1899.  He reached 60 mph in 
the slipstream of the specially designed train car during 
a daring exhibition.  
You can read the harrowing account
in the Walthour book....


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2013)

Great stuff guys!

Keep it coming, I have a new part for the project on its way now


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 30, 2013)

*One cylinder*

I always thought this one cylinder was interesting.  A staged picture as they have
blocks of wood under the pedals.  Pacing without a reversed fork too!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow! That's the first non tandem pacer of this early era I've seen......I might be wrong but I think that's a small displacement buchet motor......later the big buchet singles were used.......this looks like the transition from tandem no rear roller bar to long handlebar huge motored pacers that came later.....nice bike too, proving there was no exact science to the stayer at this point

Great post! Thanks stayer king!


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 1, 2013)

*more for you Adam ...*

Sorry the scans are crappy as the pic is not great to begin with. Oh well …..something to salivate over anyway!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 1, 2013)

its like christmas everyday! 

i love this one!!! thanks again stayer king!

so this looks to be aster motor..........whats baffling is the pedals/footrests mounted over the bb.........so fixed gear? pacer or race motobike?  anyway its sliced up its amazing......thanks for making my night!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 1, 2013)

oh yeah,forgot to post a revalation.........these early pre intake cam/atmospheric motors can run either clockwise or counterclockwise.........very very neat


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 5, 2013)

heres an incredibly rare part of the puzzle.......spring loaded oil plunger for an aster motor,in fact im told it is the only one in existence











you can see it in this picture the rear fellas is all handsy


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 8, 2013)

*The BIG Motor ...*




something to ponder over ...


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 8, 2013)

love it! anzani twin..........a little later than the 1898-1900 era i think but very interesting.........they made a 3 cylinder that is a thing of question marks and beauty..........glenn curtiss also made a 3 cylinder radial twin for a motorcycle


hey stayer king,i thought of you today when i found a 24 inch wood rim wheel.............yep im shamelessly collecting faux stayer bike parts


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 8, 2013)

extra credit


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 25, 2013)

Thought this was a cool drawing …


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 26, 2013)

you were right!  looks like a buchet motor to me and the inbetween tandem to single seater pacer.........still sick about the you know what but there is a glimmer of hope i wll have access to the info

as always thanks for the pic stayer king!


----------



## chitown (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## bud poe (Jan 2, 2014)

*This is great, thanks for posting!!!*


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 3, 2014)

like manna from heaven!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 10, 2014)

*Helmet*

Here's what you really need for that guy on the motor.
Sitting on my shelf waiting for someone!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 10, 2014)

very fricken cool!  i need a pacer of that era to match,wonderful piece!!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 12, 2014)

funny how the cosmos line up sometimes.......i recently bought a nice old hd motor from a acquaintance and now friend locally..........

heres what blew me away,these early aster motors are incredibly rare and this chap not only had one hes planning on building a pacer as well,a bit more secretive than i so i cannot guarantee i can disclose pictures........

uncanny that we live so close and share such rare builds,needless to say we will be networking to build these as accurately as possible


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 29, 2014)

love to know the story behind this pic.........11/12ish indian twin cum pacer mod


----------



## tailhole (Jan 29, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> love to know the story behind this pic.........11/12ish indian twin cum pacer mod
> 
> View attachment 134618




That is a great shot, I really love the extra long bars on those teens motorcycles.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks! im fascinated by this pic too






its a strange beast,the forks are what look like factory racing,the handlebars extended and converted to cable operation (this era used a complex rod/universal union type of linkage).......also it has what looks to be either a transmission or compensating sprocket yet i see no way to start it,no kickstarter handle and no pedal cranks.......could be direct drive i suppose and push start

also its a nice clear pic of a balancing rod for this staged pic seen clearly on the stayer bike


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 31, 2014)

am i wrong or is that stayer a iver johnson?


----------



## chitown (Feb 3, 2014)

*more extra credit*


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 4, 2014)

very cool!!!! more manna from chitown!

this info is the teen era stuff,i love it,its all incredibly interesting to me


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 7, 2014)

this looks very aster motor


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 8, 2014)

*room*

I wonder what ever happened to all these posters on the wall…


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 8, 2014)

wow! great pic.....any info on its origin? looks like the preteen post 1900 if the bikes are current in the pic.....great stuff


----------



## dynacycle (Feb 10, 2014)

Wonderful thread I'm enjoying this tremendously!!
Thanks for sharing!

Thought I'd add this link has a little tonal pleasure too. Along with all the eye candy shown so far.

1925 Anzani twin 2000cc pacing bike running.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-loj-PZqSpQ

I love the glowing ambers of carbon at the 52 sec mark.


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 10, 2014)

Great thread!I learned alot from this.Its better than a School history text book 
I would love to learn more.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks,i love this topic and of course its like every new pic or article is like opening a present at xmas.......my favorite kind too since each piece brings more questions.......its funny to me that the subject of pacers and stayers isnt more well known, its a real important/exciting time in history let alone bicycle/motorcycle history

thanks again to everyone for posting and finding these pics or articles.......and to those who are just watching and learning like myself


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## kermit (Oct 26, 2014)

*pacer picture on ebay*

Looks like an engine like yours..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASTER-ORIEN...41255?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item5b067c6ba7


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 26, 2014)

yep thats aster motor pacer........i have this pic in my collection........heres something absolutely baffling to me about the pacer pictured in the ad

check out the rear riders sprocket arrangement........either there is something missing or something fantastic happening......theres a sprocket in between the drive that seems to be sitting there held onto nothing but the support of the chain on either side......no shaft,its just "free"


----------



## CeeBee (Oct 26, 2014)

thehugheseum said:


> yep thats aster motor pacer........i have this pic in my collection........heres something absolutely baffling to me about the pacer pictured in the ad
> 
> check out the rear riders sprocket arrangement........either there is something missing or something fantastic happening......theres a sprocket in between the drive that seems to be sitting there held onto nothing but the support of the chain on either side......no shaft,its just "free"




That's called a Ghost Sprocket.....a little trick I learned about over on Rat Rod Bikes.  The same forces act equally on both the top and bottom of the sprocket and as long as the chain is tight it will rotate in place. It can be used as a tensioner or just a way to allow the chainline to "bend" around an obstacle.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 26, 2014)

i love it! i might replicate one of the bikes pictured on the first few pages of this thread with the "ghost" sprocket......thank you so much for the info ceebee i will see about getting some more info on this......with this thread every bit of information is pure gold to me


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 26, 2014)

CeeBee said:


> *That's called a Ghost Sprocket.....a little trick I learned about over on Rat Rod Bikes.  The same forces act equally on both the top and bottom of the sprocket and as long as the chain is tight it will rotate in place. It can be used as a tensioner or just a way to allow the chainline to "bend" around an obstacle.*














===========================
===========================


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 26, 2014)

so sweet!!!.........i think my/our pacer will have to copy one of the "ghost sprocket" bikes

so what i believe is the ghost sprocket was used as a crude compensator,the motors were known to missfire or on a early cycle the bumps in a road would disrupt the action of the drive/chain......so snapped chains were apparently a problem.........the ghost would i guess allow a up down leniency to the drives/chains

oscar hedstrom was a pioneer coming up with the ring compression type compensator but not on the earliest indians.......he also pioneered the carburetor of the era that worked with great success

thanks again for all the input guys


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

this is real late but plenty interesting 
[video=youtube;QIJPy-mW05A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIJPy-mW05A[/video]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIJPy-mW05A


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

another much later video

[video=youtube;JLTf1_SN8MQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLTf1_SN8MQ[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

another from the "modern" dayz

[video=youtube;17ka_-dtZ90]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ka_-dtZ90[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

poor film but correct era

[video=youtube;AFqR7J3lVyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFqR7J3lVyU[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

more "modern" but a dame!

[video=youtube;1Bm0bCbKFl0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bm0bCbKFl0[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

more modern pacing 

[video=youtube;4eKc-c7K_fE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eKc-c7K_fE[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

these kids are cute little men

[video=youtube;dzUGWVl8beQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzUGWVl8beQ[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

more modern stuff.....these are interesting because the film says 1929 but the motorpacers are 1913-15ish modified indians

[video=youtube;a72LQ0Rqczc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a72LQ0Rqczc[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2014)

early stuff finally......these are de dion "pacers" i believe 

[video=youtube;wKEKUR4HMys]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKEKUR4HMys[/video]


----------



## omwmike (Nov 5, 2014)

*pacers*

Very cool video's  thanks for sharing


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

cool,glad you like em! 

to be fair im sure its mostly for my own edification.........this keeps my pacer stuff in one spot so im not chasing all this stuff all over........if im in question i can use this thread as a encyclopedia.....if others get inspired from them even better


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;MQWi_p6XzUM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQWi_p6XzUM[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

very late but a nice flick

[video=youtube;anvfzViuSvc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anvfzViuSvc[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2014)

a quint


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2014)

paul dangla


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2014)

charles murphy "mile a minute"


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2014)

anzani twin motor


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 20, 2014)

more quints


----------



## kccomet (Nov 24, 2014)

heres a cool pic i just got today


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 25, 2014)

wow! great pic! thanks for sharing.......i wonder who they gang is?


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## toyman (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an early Indian track racer that I might sell.Let me know if you are interrested.  Toyman  toyman@kc.rr.com


----------



## bricycle (Dec 22, 2014)

would love, but ain't got that kind of bread....


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 22, 2014)

hey bri.....i never thought i could own a tiquey cycle but something i find to be true is that if you want anything bad enough.......you can make it happen.......my number one chum once told me "if the stuff you want costs alot of money then just make alot of money"


----------



## toyman (Dec 22, 2014)

That is such a killer4 motor.Cant wait to see it on a bike.What kind of bike are you going to put it on?  Toyman


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks as far as the motor goes im building a tandem pacer........the kneejerk reaction is to build it up as a orient but thats been done too many times in my opinion.......also motorpacing especially the earliest versions have a much less seen/heard of historical importance.......while the waltham/orient may be the first production american motorcycle its the motor pacer that paved the way for what became the motorcycle


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 18, 2015)

Recently a really nice french cat contacted me and showed me his aster stuff,heres a link for anyone interested 

http://motocyclettesaustral.es.tl/Le-moteur-Aster.htm

i guess i still have lots to learn,the engine cases are copper not bronze as i had first thought also the word aster is greek for "star"


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## bikejunk (Apr 9, 2015)

I am thinking your right about a pace bike ,it would be great paired up with some vintage race bikes - something not often seen


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 22, 2015)

orient stuff......


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## cyclehobo (Jun 30, 2015)

1900's Orient motorized Pacer from some of my old magazine. Metz made some cool stuff. I'll dig up some more Metz photos later too when I have some time..


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 5, 2015)

got a few new bits for the build.......still need lots more but.....shes comin


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice , stuff! Dig the old pictures and articles! Thanks for posting Adam.


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=210228&d=1429727952
I will give my left nut for this bike


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 11, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> View attachment 255514




That would be Thaddaus Robl sitting on the right and Dickentman sitting on the left.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)

So a lot has happened in past couple of months........I had acquired several early tandem parts to recreate a chassis 1897-02 for my aster motor.........was pretty broke all summer,past on some interesting projects because of it........finally got caught up and bought this oddball early jalopy tandem that sat on eBay for months.........

      I bought because it had pacer geometry but it was a pedal pacer so really just a cool piece to add to my pacer/stayer fold..........the day after I bought it another collector contacted me about the very bike on eBay.....he wanted my take on it....."well it's a screwy tandem that looks messed with".......he said he thought it looked as though it had a motor at some point........I looked closer,I don't know why I never saw the 3rd yes 3rd rear sprocket........or took any notice to its size..........plain as day it was indeed a motor pacer chassis with much of its original parts but appeared to be modified at some point......namely shortened and made pedal tandem

I will hopefully be adding more pics in a short while.......check out this split casting they used when modifying......they did a good job of the mods


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)

so i found the or at least one of the original finishes was vermillion......kinda a deep maroon......unfortunately the last painter did pretty decent prep.....not perfect so i will be able to match the color.....and i wont paint in anything but the original nitro cellulose/laquer......modern finishes look well modern and this is an antique so proper materials are a must


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 28, 2016)

this thing is nothing but special proprietary parts.......even the crank arms.....check out how fat the area around where the pedal threads in.......beefcakes......4 plate fork crown....forks are nickel plated too for what its worth

  at some point the thing was shortened where the motor used to sit....maybe at the same time maybe not the rims were changed,seats,pedals........and really curious was the addition of a chainring on the other side to the forward bb crank assembly.....at that time they added a extra or 3rd sprocket to the rear hub axle.......the rear crank arms were not "fixed" but free floated on the fixed rear hub originally

    so it ran 2 chains in a really long chain and odd appearance


----------



## filmonger (Jan 29, 2016)

Very Very Nice one - can I have the baby porsche in the background please!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 29, 2016)

Sofa.
King.
Awesome!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks guys.......im pretty elated to have this motorpacer and to my knowledge there has never been a pacer from this earliest era ever to surface.....i know of a recreation of hedstrom/henshaws pacer but its full replica.....also the original was cut up and repurposed as a racing motorcycle in like 01 or 02

the pcar in the background is a customers car or i would say yes please come get it.......no love for any of the cars anymore.....filmonger i do have another customers 356 in the back shop........its a good project,never restored matching numbers 59 sunroof 1600.........but its been here about 8 yrs and the guy wouldnt sell last time i talked to him....just sits back there


----------



## kccomet (Jan 29, 2016)

i thought long and hard about buying the tandem, talked to the seller a couple of times. dave and i discussed this bike at length. its a way cool and very rare project. i thought the geometry looked off, you have explained this.. im glad you got it because i know you will do something with it, if i had it, it would have just sat as is neglected. congrats on some cycling history


----------



## filmonger (Jan 29, 2016)

356 prices are mad now....though, I think it will be my next and last vintage car purchase in the next few years. Your project is just the coolest - lovely to watch the progress. I do not understand the purpose of the rear stay setup - can you walk me through it. Thanks Man. I know outlaws are the rage now....but I still like this film.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 29, 2016)

oh ya that rob zombie lookin dude loves his porsches

filmonger the rear stays are castings,the rear hub is setup so the crank can free spin while the hub is fixed gear.....its a very odd piece with adjustments all over.....i had wondered what the rear hub would look like on a motorpacer tho i have seen several obvious variations 1897-02ish......some appear to be fixed pedaling with the motor/front rider and a few look to free spin out back as this one

so the forward rider is pedaling with the motor/fixed.....the rear rider (on my bike) is "free wheel" riding and is keeping motor hopefully running

i sweated off the split casting....vermillion was even under that casting!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 29, 2016)

and sweated top middle tube off........found a match for od id on the top and it slid right together......first mockup


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2016)

like the way you work!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice work Adam ! That's a really unique project.


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 10, 2016)

ok so a few new things to think about in my build..........a very fine enthusiast has given me this clipping






  well its very similiar but a couple big differences among some smalls......crankarm not set to spoke on forward bb......the biggest is the rear hub assembly.....ours is freecoasting while theres no reason to have the above freecoast....another difference is our rear seat post....mine is much longer and also not made to go both ways with its geometry.....another of course is the center spacing/extra frame for no reason situation


----------



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2016)

This is my fav thread.....by far!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 16, 2016)

im only able to squeeze a moment here or there for the pacer right now but heres a progress pic........the addition of a downtube and its junction down low.......this is all mockup for now but i think this is what i want


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 6, 2016)

compliments of the stayer king himself


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 29, 2016)

got my wide profile wood rims in today


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 30, 2016)

Noah?


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 14, 2016)

yep,i sent him a wide original wood rim i found to copy.....uncharted waters but i believe this chassis did use wood rims since the spoke nipples were the long version


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 16, 2016)

some new/old pics of pacers albeit later than my current project......i do have a 1914 indian twin cylinder pacer i have never shown tho......maybe after this one starts rollin around


----------



## thehugheseum (May 16, 2016)

finally hoppin off n on this project......a lil rare as hens teef carb pic


----------



## thehugheseum (May 17, 2016)

it aint much but got rims painted......im tryiing to be very careful to not over restore,i want the chassis to match the wear which is minimal on the engine,carb and crank arms/sprockets/hubs

i mixed this lacquer (nitro) and shot it as thin as possible to keep the wood graining visible,i dont think they would have pinstriped these rims either


----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## thehugheseum (May 29, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 10, 2016)

*Indianapolis News,Indianapolis, Marion County, 30 September 1899 *


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## gosbobet (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome! i like that แทงบอลออนไลน์


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 23, 2016)

henry fournier........this has to be the first "twin"


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 11, 2016)

if i was a betting man im saying 06


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 6, 2017)

Believed to be 1903 Minerva powered single seater pacer.......wish I knew more.......EDIT......DEF NOT A PACER


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

any update on your project?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 9, 2017)

Any insights into Vichy?

Motor pacer poster I just scooped up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 5, 2018)

I believe a bucket motor pacer (European)


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 5, 2018)

goodies


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2018)

Tom Linton pacing


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 5, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 764585





those are amazing billy!.......this one has pretty tiny bicycle type tubing and de dion motor


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 5, 2018)

this one is de dion motor too


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 5, 2018)

the guy on the far left is mr anzani of anzani fame......this is a really cool water cooled aster motor with equally cool "radiator"


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 5, 2018)

this is an aster motor like mine


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey Lorde, how about a progress report? vintage pics are nice but....


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 6, 2018)

no kidding.....im missing a proper gas tank......needs to be small and real early......i think thats all im really missing now......i have still been struggling with customers projects and even went stupid and finished up these 2 bikes i had laying around so i could have a bike to campaign around the swaps this summer......thank you bri i do need the push.....heres the 2 love birds i spent a few week on, 1919 injun and 1920 hd both are "banked off" class racers, very rare pair for sure


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2018)

thehugheseum said:


> this is an aster motor like mine
> 
> View attachment 765356




do you need a tank like the steerer has behind his dupa?


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> do you need a tank like the steerer has behind his dupa?





ya,it can be squareish or round.....as you can see there were no rules/rights/wrongs......even the same pacers from this first era motorpacers could be completely different from race to race....its obvious they were figuring it out by trial n error


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 12, 2018)

poached from filmonger


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 12, 2018)

I wouldn’t worry the tank chappy you don’t want it to run do you.... :0


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 1, 2018)

a bit of awesome


----------



## AdvenJack (Aug 24, 2018)

May I ask what price range these Aster engines are in?
I just don't have a clue. Thank you.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 18, 2018)

Stayer reducing gear


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 18, 2018)

This


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 18, 2018)

Can’t remember his name but I have another photo of him standing next to the bike. Always thought this was an interesting gear setup.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 18, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Can’t remember his name but I have another photo of him standing next to the bike. Always thought this was an interesting gear setup.





Bring it!.......billy i have started yet another toc motorpacer project and possibly even one more!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 18, 2018)

Here ya go Adam:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Here ya go Adam:
> 
> View attachment 885919



bet he smells disinfected clean


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 19, 2018)

Some new old stuff joined the gang


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 19, 2018)

a pic that surfaced today im gonna date it 1900


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2018)

Here's another odd one with "_BERTIN"_


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2018)

I believe "_BERTIN"  here as well..._

_

_


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 29, 2018)

I believe both your Aster motors are for either a tricycle or quad.  The case mounting is different for the motorcycles. Here are two Orient motorcycle motors. 
I have another Orient/Aster just like the restored motor, only 4 digits different on the serial number.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 18, 2018)

those are so sweet!......how are the builds coming?......maybe im missing something but i dont see a difference in the aster of yours and mine in terms of the mount....to me they look in the same spot....im told the big 6hp watercooled aster was really only used in the racing renault car (year escapes my memory) and the motorpacer that anzani built in 01


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2018)

post card from today


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 19, 2018)

another postcard


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 17, 2019)

hi all.....long time no updates.....i spent fathers day throwing some time on the motorpacer project....alot has changed since last updates.

I found a 1898 de dion motor and brought it home.....actually the de dion inadvertently led to finding a even more rare motor....a 6 1/2 hp aster watercooled circa 1902.....and appears never run aka "nos"

 this led me to reassess the builds......i had been collecting derelict toc tandems for certain parts/tubes/castings etc and i had what amounted to an almost complete orient based (from era pictures) motorpacer in pieces.....and my original aster motor which was a bit of kismet......and also my original chassis which honestly was a better match for the de dion motor.

so long story there are now 3 separate toc motorpacer builds  under one little roof, the plan thus far is using as much original castings and even tubing to recreate the 2 "new" motorpacers........oh and i managed to find some more related/theme rare important pieces as well

updates have been slow i apologize.....pictured below the newly mocked up original chassis with de dion motor.....behind it is a pile of original orient and the aircooled aster motor


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2019)

thehugheseum said:


> i dont think this is pacer.......but its plenty interesting
> 
> View attachment 122808




===========>
Here's another picture of the Electric Tandem pacing Walters.  You mentioned you didn't think it was a Pacing Tandem so here ya go!

Not sure it's the exact same bike either as this one has supports under the rear lower bar where your pic doesn't have them.  Different riders too I believe.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 23, 2019)

oh wow! thats funny i was in a bike shop not long ago and i saw that pic up on the wall of just the bike again.....made me wonder all over again....but this sorta helps sum it up!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 24, 2019)

Madame Lisette on her "Gladiator" .. ( with Simpson Chain )


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> Madame Lisette on her "Gladiator" .. ( with Simpson Chain )
> 
> View attachment 1019979



wit? (what in tarnation) is that chain?


----------



## 38Bike (Jun 25, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simpson_Chain


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 26, 2019)

Roll up your pant leg!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 12, 2019)

1903?ish


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 12, 2019)

buchet motor 1903ish


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 14, 2019)

not pacer.....but gotdamn


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 16, 2019)

MMmmmmMmMmmMmmMmm sexy


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jul 18, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> MMmmmmMmMmmMmmMmm sexy



Yes, it is.  I'm interested if available!


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 22, 2019)

1903 buchet twin i think


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2020)

recent finds


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2020)

more


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2020)

and


----------



## thehugheseum (May 22, 2021)




----------



## thehugheseum (May 22, 2021)




----------



## thehugheseum (May 27, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (May 28, 2021)

thehugheseum said:


> View attachment 1419667




Champion Piet Dickentman on the Pacing bike.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2022)

With 24 pages I am not sure if this image has ever been posted before.  If so my apologizes. It would be fun to take this beast for a ride!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Here's another odd one with "_BERTIN"_
> 
> View attachment 904935



It looks like Bertin is on a double engine tricycle.


----------

